# [OT] Sobre Windows vista

## Cyberstudio

Hola muchachos.

Pues ahora mismo estoy probando windows vista RTM (el final, no el beta 2), y la verdad es que no entiendo donde es que microsoft ha metido 5 años de desarrollo, es que simplemente no entiendo....

A ver como lo digo...

ESA B A S U R A usa 2.1GB de ram!!! osa 2.1!!! 1.5gb de memoria fisica y 600mb de paginacion!!! Todabia no termino de creerlo, y lo peor es que es haciendo nada!

Aqui les pongo un screenshot:

http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/5967/untitled2nq2.jpg

Si se fijan, no se cual esta mal si el tacometro o el task manager, pero creo que quizas es el tacometro. Le quite el tema, porque me resulta demaciado gay.

Dicho lo dicho, no le recomiendo a nadie perder su tiempo con Vista.

Esto fue con la version final RTM. la que estara en las calles.

Se que esto no es un foro de windows, pero me tenia que desahogar  :Razz: 

Suerte a todos!

----------

## Antares-1

MMMM, mejor me quedo con mi Fenix con el Vista Transformation Pack que tiene mas dignidad, anda lindo en un K6-2 con 128M de Ram y los estilos Visuales activados...

¡HEREJEZ! Nosotros tenemos que modificar las cosas para que anden mejor y ellos ganan plata...

----------

## bontakun

la verdad es q no entiendo el motivo de tu comentario... y si es desahogo me parece q no corresponde...

aqui todos tienen feeling con linux, por lo q tu comentario tendra mucho apoyo (creo)... pero no muchos argumentos validos aparte de lo de siempre... windows y su falta de seguridad... esperare a que aparezca sp1 y cosas por el estilo...

la verdad es q si quieres saber los avances de windows... deberias postear en otros foros relacionados con el tema...

yo ya he provado la version RTM y me parecio genial... por lo demas es un acercamiento hacia macOS con el estilo de microsoft... al menos en el tema grafico (lamentablemente el funcionamiento interno y la administracion de los recursos la desconozco completamente... y espero sinceramente que no estes en el mismo caso mio puesto q d ser asi... inmediatamente queda invalidado tu comentario)...

saludos...

----------

## Cyberstudio

Bueno mira, el comentario lo pongo porque la mayoria (Si bien no todos) de los usuarios de este foro tienen dual boot con Xp. y como hace tanto tiempo que no salia un os desde microsoft, a uno le pica el gusanito de probar.

Yo por mi parte tengo que usar windows me guste o no, y por mas que no me guste vista tengo que usarlo por igual, porque mi trabajo es programar en .net para personas/empresas que usan windows.

El objetivo del comentario es para que los que quieran probar, sepan a que van. Como este es el RTM, ya podemos hablar de que esto sera lo que se vera, osea no hay excusas tipo "Es el beta, por lo cual no esta pulido".

Al que lo intente probar le doy un consejo: Desactive la barra lateral, porque hace el inicio del sistema extremadamente lento.

Ahora a reinstalar grub.

Por cierto, con estas experiencias aprecio mas linux. Hace unas semanas le puse 2gb de ram a la laptop, y en windows se nota la diferencia en todo, desde el inicio hasta la programacion. en gentoo por otra parte no se nota la diferencia en nada. Razon: No los necesita. al menos no para lo que yo lo uso, que es lo mismo para lo que uso windows.

Me llama mucho la atencion el asunto de la tarjeta de video. Vista para mostrarte transparencias en las ventanas te pide hardware  DX9 con 64mb de memoria como minimo. Porque Aero usa pixel shaders 2.0 (Toda una burrada, porque se puede lograr lo mismo con DX8) y solo esta disponible en DX9. Mi laptop tiene una mobility radeon 9000 de 32mb, asi que por consecuencia aero no funciona. hay que usar la interface normalita. La programacion para windows (Al menos con las herramientas de microsoft) va por el mismo camino. .net 3.0 ya trae WPF (Windows Presentation Foundation) y si alguno de ustedes ya vio alguna aplicacion que lo use o a desarrollado con el, sabe lo pesado que resulta de mover aun con cosas simples. Del lado linux por el contrario, XGL corre sin problemas, y todabia con 512 de ram andamos sobrados la mayoria.

Para mi microsoft va en el camino incorrecto. La inmensa mayoria de los usuarios de windows no tienen una maquina capaz de mover vista con todo activado con soltura. muchos se van a desepcionar cuando lo intenten instalar al ver todo lo que pide.

Por otra parte, eso quizas sea bueno para la comunidad linux, ya que muchos que yo conozco no migraran  de xp a vista, sino de Xp a ubuntu o similares. Supongo que ese mismo caso tambien es algo mas generalizado.

----------

## pacho2

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por otra parte, eso quizas sea bueno para la comunidad linux, ya que muchos que yo conozco no migraran  de xp a vista, sino de Xp a ubuntu o similares. Supongo que ese mismo caso tambien es algo mas generalizado.

 

Lo que tenemos que estar es vigilantes, dado que pronto veremos como hay gente que se deshace de sus PIV   :Cool: 

----------

## ekz

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora a reinstalar grub.

 

Y yo que habia leido que win2 vista iba a aumentar la "seguridad" y no iba a permitir el Dual boot   :Confused: 

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

>  Del lado linux por el contrario, XGL corre sin problemas, y todabia con 512 de ram andamos sobrados la mayoria.
> 
> 

 

Concuerdo. Bien se ha oido de que Vista pide el doble de recursos que 'XGL y amigos' para tener la mitad de los efectos...

Ademas de que beryl recien esta comenzando y queda mucho desarrollo de plugins/efectos.. 

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para mi microsoft va en el camino incorrecto. La inmensa mayoria de los usuarios de windows no tienen una maquina capaz de mover vista con todo activado con soltura. muchos se van a desepcionar cuando lo intenten instalar al ver todo lo que pide.
> 
> 

 

"Cada cierto tiempo la velocidad/potencia de los PC se duplica... pero tambien a ese tiempo sale una nueva version de win2 que los ralentiza a su velocidad original "    Viejo proverbio...

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por otra parte, eso quizas sea bueno para la comunidad linux, ya que muchos que yo conozco no migraran  de xp a vista, sino de Xp a ubuntu o similares. Supongo que ese mismo caso tambien es algo mas generalizado.

 

Tambien lei que Vista no vendra embeded  en PCs , eso , sumado a que la "mayoria" de la gente usa win2 porque es lo que viene instalado, que es minima la gente que "Compra directamente" un win2... No se ve un muy buen futuro para vista..

SAludos

----------

## bontakun

ahora el comentario tiene mucho peso... y de hecho te encuentro toda la razon aun asi... deber recordar que para cuando aparecio winXP pasa exactamente lo mismo... la mayoria no tenia tarro suficiente para correrlo desentemente...

otra cosa a mencionar es q nos guste o no a los user de linux... muchas personas que ocupan windows lo hacer porque quieren que las cosas funcionen... y no saber como tienen que hacerlas funcionar... desde este punto de vista windows siempre es una mejor opcion... y vista es una mejora... a mi parecer, de lo que ya se tenia hecho... mal que mal es mas amigable... y cada vez mas pareciso a macOSX que es todabia mas amigable...

con respecto a los recursos... windows vista si bien ocupa todabia mas recursos (inecesariamente, tal vez) que winXP hay gente actualmente que dispone de los mismos... como ocurrio con winXP. Y para aquellos que lod disponen no es mucho mejor que este ocupados a q esten en estado ocioso????

ciertamente yo he trabajado con un gentoo ocupando 80MB de ram en estado idle pero tenia disponibles 1GB... para que tan tacaño... creo que una de las cosas por las que windows vista apela a mayores recursos es una por aereo y la otra es porque tiene mas recursos informativos en pantalla...

en too caso como ya mencionaste... esto es una empujoncito para la comundad Linuxera... pero yo creo q la verdad real sera cuando salgan las nuevas versiones de los escritorios mas usados... kde y gnome... que son, a mi parecer, los estandartes de linux para el mundo... si estos mantienen el uso de los recursos y se ven tan bien como prometen... seran una gran insentivo para aquellos que aun no deciden lanzarse al mundo linux...

en too caso recalco que t encuentro la razon... aunq siguen habiendo motivos para ocupar windows para algunos user... y ya no me gusta tanto tirar basura a windows... si al final la mayoria concemos hace rato lo mal que trabaja... y no necesitamos estar siempre en lo mismo...

saludos

----------

## Cyberstudio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y yo que habia leido que win2 vista iba a aumentar la "seguridad" y no iba a permitir el Dual boot  
> 
> 

 

Pues en caso de que windows vista no soporte dual boot, ahora mismo lo desinstalo!

Es mas... voy a intentar reinstalar grub a ver.... Dentro de un momento les informo como salio todo...

----------

## Cyberstudio

Bueno, ha funcionado bien. No me lo explico como pero ha quedado bien. les explico:

Vista usa un cargador de arranque distinto al de Xp asi que pense que quizas seria incompatible. Primero me fui paso por paso:

1)Reinstale grub normal, sin agregar ninguna entrada para vista en el archivo de configuracion

2)Cuando selecciono "Gentoo linux" en grub, inicia linux

3)Cuando selecciono Windows Xp, entonces sale el cargador de arranque de vista que me deja elejir entre vista o Xp

Creo que incluso esta mejor que antes

----------

## artic

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> la verdad es q no entiendo el motivo de tu comentario... y si es desahogo me parece q no corresponde...
> 
> la verdad es q si quieres saber los avances de windows... deberias postear en otros foros relacionados con el tema...
> 
> 

 

Hombre el OT que precede al titulo del post no se refiere a Operacion triunfo.

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> aqui todos tienen feeling con linux, por lo q tu comentario tendra mucho apoyo (creo)... pero no muchos argumentos validos aparte de lo de siempre... windows y su falta de seguridad... esperare a que aparezca sp1 y cosas por el estilo...
> 
> 

 

Gracias a dios en este foro ni quemamos banderitas de los de Redmond ,ni hacemos vodoo con muñequitos Bill.Que tengamos "feeling" con linux no quiere decir que no sepamos valorar objetivamente el resto de SO.  

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Al que lo intente probar le doy un consejo: Desactive la barra lateral, porque hace el inicio del sistema extremadamente lento. 
> 
> saludos...

 

Efectivamente estoi totalmente de acuerdo,yo probe la RC1 gracias a una licencia que me envio microsoft y pense que lo solucionarian el la definitiva.No entiendo pq un applet ralentiza tanto un arranque (es exagerado lo llega a retardar)

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> ESA B A S U R A usa 2.1GB de ram!!! osa 2.1!!! 1.5gb de memoria fisica y 600mb de paginacion!!! Todabia no termino de creerlo, y lo peor es que es haciendo nada! .

 

BASURA supongo que ese termino no queda muy elegante.

En mi caso se comia los 512 de un plumazo ,y como mas no habia pues a tirar del discoduro,en cambio beryl + kde 140 + superkaramba cargadito unos 140 megas.

Me llamo la atencion el medidor de hardware que te puntua el equipo.

El driver de sonido (realtek) estaba bastante incompleto hace poco,no se por q motivo, no se si habran solucionado los problemas.

El tema de gestion wifi ha mejorado notablemente ,ya que ahora se desenvuelve tb como el gestor de intel.

El nuevo look personalmente no me gusta .

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Lo que tenemos que estar es vigilantes, dado que pronto veremos como hay gente que se deshace de sus PIV 

 

Muy cierto y es que microsotf siempre nos acaba ayudando de los modos mas insospechados.

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ciertamente yo he trabajado con un gentoo ocupando 80MB de ram en estado idle pero tenia disponibles 1GB... para que tan tacaño... 

 

No comments

----------

## ezeaguerre

No te entiendo:

1. El resource manager dice que estás usando 31% de la memoria física

2. El task manager dice que estaś usando 31% de la memoria física

3. El tacómetro dice que estás usando 32% de la memoria física

Supongamos que el tacómetro es el que tiene la razón ( cosa que dudo profundamente ), entoncés tenés libre:

2046 * ( 1,0 - 0,32 ) = 2046 * 0,68 = 1.391 Megas libres

En caso de ser el 31% tendrías 1.411 Megas libres

Otra cosa, fijate por ej. la salida de mi Máquina ( con Gentoo ):

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1886        975        910          0         57        588

-/+ buffers/cache:        330       1556

Swap:          509          0        509

Fijate que pareciera que tengo tan solo 910 MB libres, sin embargo en realidad tengo 1.556 MB Libres, ya que los "buffers" y "cached" el sistema los libera si es necesario, es simplemente para mejorar el rendimiento que hace uso de esa memoria, pero se libera sin problema si la necesitás.

Bueno, Windows hace lo mismo, por lo cual ( según tu imagen ):

599 MB Libres + 969 MB "Cached" = 1.568 MB libres

Ahora, la memoria que está usando realmente es:

2046 MB * 0.32 = 654 MB, y eso es justamente lo que te está marcando el Task Manager

Por lo tanto está usando 654 MB de Memoria física y tienes 1.568 MB Libres de memoria física.

Con respecto al archivo de paginación, Windows siempre lo ha usado, incluso cuando no es necesario, eso si es una porquería, pero aún así no te preocupes, el sistema sabe que paginar y que no.

En fin, no se por qué dices que te consume tanto cuando yo no veo eso.

Saludos.

----------

## Cyberstudio

ezeaguerre, tu comentario es muy interesante. supongo (Mejor dicho, espero suponer) que esos cientos de megas esten en cache y no siendo utilizados. De todas formas, microsoft ha subido la barra demasiado. (Creo yo....).

Xp recien instalado, sin siquiera dar click derecho (se instala y lo primero que hago es ctrl+alt+del), ocupa 128mb de ram (drivers por default y demas cosas). Vista por su lado ocupa 4 veces esa cantidad. Osea, simplemente demasiado.

Se diga lo que se diga, microsoft nunca ha puesto como característica de un os "Mejor gestion de memoria" o algo asi como "Menos recursos del sistema". Es tan llamativo el caso de vista+ aero vs Linux+beryl... wow. increíble. simplemente me quedo sin palabras. mi maquina donde corro vista y gentoo es esta:

IBM thinkpad T40;

2gb de ram

pentium-m 1.6 con 1mb de cache

chipset intel 855

Wireless Atheros

Bluetooth

Disco duro de 80gb

Radeon mobility 9000 de 32mb (Ok, esta algo limitada aca, pero no tanto como para no mover ventanitas 3d y transparencias)

Y vista dice que mi pc no es capaz de correr aero. Ahora bien con linux va sobrada. incluso beryl va de maravilla.

Con vista voy a seguir investigando (Por cierto... VIVA EL TEMA CLASICO TIPO WINDOWS 2000!!! porque ese tema nuevo......  :Confused:  )voy a instalar y correr de forma simultanea visual studio 2005, sql server 2005, photoshop, algo de musica, firefox con 10 tabs abiertos, 5 contactos de msn, alguna descarga por algun programa tipo java (Azureus queda perfecto) y bajar musica por algun otro programa que tambien sea java (Tipo limewire). Todo esto de forma simultanea. A ver como se comporta...

Alguna sugerencia para probar?

----------

## ezeaguerre

En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos, Linux y FreeBSD son sistemas que administran muchÃ­simo mejor la memoria que Windows, y Windows consume demasiados recursos. Beryl como bien dices va de maravilla. El dÃ­a que consiga Windows Vista serÃ¡ porque el resto de mis conocidos me impulsen al cambio, hasta entonces creo que me voy a resistir, mi querido Gentoo... :) ( AdemÃ¡s no quiero imaginar la fortuna que saldrÃ¡ el Vista )

Saludos.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *ezeaguerre wrote:*   

> ... dí­a que consiga Windows Vista será porque el resto de mis conocidos me impulsen al cambio...

 

¿Te atarán a una silla y te meterán palitos bajo las uñas?

No entiendo como te pueden "impulsar" al cambio, la verdad.

Si me dijeses que es por incompatibilidades con el software mas nuevo...¿pero por que tus conocidos te "impulsen"?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quizás sea yo extremadamente intransigente, pero si no estoy convencido de lo que hago...ya puede venir Elvis resucitado y cantarme "Devélopers Devélopers Devélopers Devélopers"...que no muevo un dedo.

----------

## ezeaguerre

jaja, me refería a eso, cuando mis amigos me quieran pasar algún programita y no ande porque no tengo el último Windows Vista con Service Pack 5 xDDD

O cuando mi madre quiera navegar por internet y me diga, "pero estos iconos no me gustan, porque no instalas el Windows que tiene tu hermano" xDD

Saludos.

----------

## Joaquin24

borrad este tópico.... no tiene nada que ver con gentooLast edited by Joaquin24 on Sun Nov 26, 2006 1:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bontakun

 *artic wrote:*   

>  *bontakun wrote:*   aqui todos tienen feeling con linux, por lo q tu comentario tendra mucho apoyo (creo)... pero no muchos argumentos validos aparte de lo de siempre... windows y su falta de seguridad... esperare a que aparezca sp1 y cosas por el estilo...
> 
>  
> 
> Gracias a dios en este foro ni quemamos banderitas de los de Redmond ,ni hacemos vodoo con muñequitos Bill.Que tengamos "feeling" con linux no quiere decir que no sepamos valorar objetivamente el resto de SO.  
> ...

 

ahora q leo mi comentario queda claro que mi falta en las redacción es algo grave y que debo corregir... 

para mi comentario aclaro que en realidad me referia que muchas personas critican a windows argumentando las mismas cosas que la mayoria conoce, y que a estas alturas mejor ni mencionar... lo otro, es q puntualizaba el tema del post... y no a todos aquellos q ocupan linux por sobre windows (de preferencia) a si que debo dejar mis disculpas a aquellos q pudieron sentirce ofendidos... (de hecho soy de los que ocupan linux lo mas que puedo, pero aun asi debo trabajar con windows y la verdad es que sin mucho sacrificio, de hecho agradezco algunas cosas que linux no tiene, como su compatibilidad con juegos)

para teminar quiero decir si bien windows es un chupa recursos como mencionan lamentablemente las personas que lo utilizan no siempre se fijan ello, ya lo dije antes, en muchos casos es simplemente porque es mas facil de mantener, porque el compatible con los programas que usan etc...

mal que mal cualquiera de nosotros puede conocer alternativas mejores que windows... por lo mismo no es ninguna maravilla el post en general, al menos no dice nada que no sepa, aunq es solo un opinion personal... (y tampoco es que sepa mucho... solo se lo que necesito saber...)

saludosss

EDIT:

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bontakun wrote:*   la verdad es q no entiendo el motivo de tu comentario... y si es desahogo me parece q no corresponde... 
> 
> la verdad es q si quieres saber los avances de windows... deberias postear en otros foros relacionados con el tema...  
> ...

 

ups... acabo de caer... no me habia fijado... sorry olviden mis post... XD

canción: posteo weas... posteo weas... me auto banneo x weon... owned

----------

